# Geo Knight DK20 Issues



## MWells28 (Feb 1, 2017)

I've been having a recent issue with my DK20 press using sublimation ink. Every time I press a shirt with the transfer paper, the ink ghosts and there are numerous circles around the design. When I take the transfer paper off, it looks like there are circular areas which aren't heating up properly, causing the gassing/ghosting.

What should I do?


----------



## MWells28 (Feb 1, 2017)

Here are some pictures:

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj574/sporty185/IMG_4815_zpswe8aovin.jpg
http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj574/sporty185/IMG_4814_zps5jbtkrnb.jpg


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Picture link not working


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

which transfer paper you are using?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try using some tack spray and see if that helps.


----------



## wendy (Apr 14, 2007)

Have you checked the temperature of the machine with a heat gun thermometer? I found that mine was not at the temp that the display said it was. I re-calibrated the machine and now it is fine. DK will send you info on how to recalibrate if you send them an email. They also may have suggestions if you send them the pics. They were very helpful to me.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Your transfer may not be completely dry. Place the transfer under your press face up without closing the press for 5seconds. Also, do not use teflon on top. It is a moisture barrier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Here is my calibration video: https://youtu.be/RbbbF5YmMss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

